# Reloj hardware no funciona con kernel 3.12

## Stolz

En una actualización rutinaria del kernel me ha dejado de funcionar el soporte para el reloj hardware. Ahora mismo estoy con gentoo-sources 3.12 pero en versiones inferiores me pasa lo mismo.

```
hwclock --debug

hwclock from util-linux 2.24

hwclock: cannot open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory

No usable clock interface found.

hwclock: Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.
```

Normalmente selecciono estas opciones

```
Device Drivers -->

  [*]Character Devices -->

    [*]Enhanced Real-Time Clock Support
```

Pero dicha opción no está disponible porque está activada la opcion CONFIG_RTC_LIB.

La opción CONFIG_RTC_LIB está activada porque también lo está la opción CONFIG_X86 que no se por qué se activa o cómo desactivarla.

¿alguna pista?

----------

## quilosaq

Por lo que he podido entender en la documentación del kernel 3.12 deberias tener creado un dispositivo /dev/rtc1 ( quizá otro/s rtc2/3/...). Esa es la nueva interfaz al reloj hardware.

El programa hwclock espera encontrar /dev/rtc y como no está, falla.

Se puede solucionar creando un enlace simbólico rtc a rtc1. Parece ser que esta tarea la hacen las versiones mas modernas de udev.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> cannot open /dev/rtc: No such file or directory

 

por si acaso, tienes CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV y CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS en tu kernel ? 

saluetes

----------

## Stolz

Me faltaba RTC_INTF_DEV. Muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

